# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  الكوارتى كبير الزناطير يوعد  الجلافيط بالسمانى  ويتفرغ لاسرة  اللاعب  . . .

## الصاااااقعة

*أحذروا  الزناطير والحقد الأسود  . . .السوباط يوجة امواله لضرب المريخ باى ثمن  . . .بنسأل وين لجنة الثراء الحرام  من السوباط
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة أن الكوارتي قد وعد جماهير الهلال بتسجيل اللاعب السماني الصاوي مهما كلفت الصفقة وتابعت الصحيفة التحركات التي قام بها الكوارتي مع اسرة اللاعب خلال الساعات الماضية
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اتجه الهلال لاسرة لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد من اجل تعطيل اعادة قيده للكشوفات الحمراء وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة أن مجلس الهلال قد دخل في تفاوض مع اسرة اللاعب لتحقيق انتصار اداري بعد هزيمة القمة الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجعل كيدهم في نحورهم

*

----------

